# The Confessional Presbyterian v. 8 (2012) Contents



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 25, 2012)

*OWNER'S NOTE: Very rarely do I use the feature to require people to read a thread but I'm such a fan of this journal that I want all to read this thread and consider purchasing this upcoming volume (as well as any back volumes you have not already read).

- Rich*
__________________________________________



*2012 Issue of The Confessional Presbyterian*
*Topics: Princeton Seminary (1812-2012) / “Westminster Seminary California Distinctives?”*
I'm pleased to say we are near going to print with the 2012 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_; contents are below. If we get to the printer in time we should have issues in the mail by mid December. Subscribe now and purchase in the online store. Our general theme is Princeton Seminary given the anniversary year (1812-2012), and our nearly dozen articles are listed below. The issue will be around 300 pages in length (about a 600 page book given our journal is a largish 2 column format).

With the new issue, we are also pleased to have a new occasional feature we are calling “Views in Review,” which will be under the purview of the reviews editor. For the inaugural outing of the feature, we have a substantial section of around 85 or 90 pages, we are subtitling: “Westminster Seminary California Distinctives?” which will present three papers and three responses: I. Law and Gospel, by Michael S. Horton (Response by Mark Garcia); II. The Reformed Two Kingdoms Doctrine: An Explanation and Defense, by David VanDrunen (response by Jeffrey C. Waddington); III. The Republication of the Covenant of Work, by J. V. Fesko (response by Cornelis Venema). Next year we hope to reverse the rolls and complete the exchange of views.

In addition to a short review section of about 20 pages (due to the new section) and our normal departments, we are pleased to have a first time and rather lengthy translation of a fairly late tract of John Calvin’s, where he opposed George Cassander’s attempt of a ‘middle way’ between Rome and Protestantism. This tract exhibits some important principals, and one in particular regarding the worship of God.

Please see the online store to purchase this forthcoming issue. We can only continue this worthwhile endeavor with your continued interest and support. All the back issues remain available at a special sale price for the set of seven previous issues. We will offer complete sets for purchase as long as issue 1 remains in print; after copies are exhausted, original complete sets will be unavailable.

*The Confessional Presbyterian Volume 8 (2012) Contents.*
2. Editorial
_ 
Articles_
3. Archibald Alexander & the Founding of Princeton Theological Seminary
_ By James M. Garretson_

20. 1823–1830: The Establishment Of Princeton’s Polemic
_ By Allen Stanton_

35. Samuel Miller’s Pastoral Theology
_ By Andrew J. Webb_

44. Hodge and Thornwell: “Princes in Israel”
_ By C. N. Willborn_

55. Old Princeton and American Culture: Insights from J. W. Alexander
_ By Gary Steward_

65. The Old Testament at Old Princeton
_ By Benjamin Shaw_

74. “Right Reason” and the Science of Theology at Old Princeton Seminary: A New Perspective
_ By Paul Kjoss Helseth_

91. Princeton and Evolution
_ By Fred G. Zaspel_

99. Some Personal Thoughts on B. B. Warfield’s Life and Significance: A Lecture
_ By Carl R. Trueman_

109. The Reorganization of PTS and the Exhaustion of American Presbyterianism
_ By D. G. Hart_

120. Archibald A. Alexander D. D. (1772–1851) An Annotated Bibliography
_ By Wayne Sparkman_

_Sic et Non. Views in Review: _Westminster Seminary California Distinctives?

I. Law and Gospel
_ By Michael S. Horton with Response by Mark Garcia_

II. Two Kingdoms
_ By David VanDrunen with Response by Jeffrey C. Waddington_

III. Republication of the Covenant of Work
_ By J. V. Fesko with Response by Cornel Venema _
_
Reviews & Responses:_
Andrew Hoffecker, _Charles Hodge: The Pride of Princeton_ (Barry Waugh).
Kevin Giles, _The Eternal Generation of the Son: Maintaining Orthodoxy in Trinitarian Theology_ (James J. Cassidy)
N.T. Wright, _How God Became King: The Forgotten Story of the Gospels_ (Caleb Nelson)
Carl R. Trueman, _The Creedal Imperative_ (W. G. Crampton).
Ryan M McGraw, _The Day of Worship: Reassessing the Christian Life in Light of the Sabbath_ (Matthew Vogan).
Clinton Arnold, _Ephesians, _Zondervan Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament (Jimmy Hall).

_Psallo:_ Psalm 16 (Todd L. Ruddell).
_In Translatiōne:_ Calvin’s _Response to a Certain Tricky Middler _(translated from the French by R. Victor Bottomly).
_Antiquary:_ James Henley Thornwell’s First Pastoral Ministry at the Waxhaw Presbyterian Church (Barry Waugh).
_Bibliography_
------------------


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 25, 2012)

Excellent news, Chris! It looks like a tremendous volume.

I'd recommend the journal to everyone. Skip going out to dinner once and buy it.

You can feast on it throughout the year.

And, no, I do not receive a kickback....


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2012)

This issue is officially off my desk and off to the book maker; we should have issues to mail out in about a month. Even though we have 2 more editors this year it seems to still get harder each year to get out. See above for contents; the Views in Review section is new this year and we kick off this occasional feature with an important exchange (and length taking up 75 pages of the journal this year; and that is just round 1). I'll be sending notices to past subscribers by end of the week but don't wait for me. See the online store to purchase this issue. All the back issues remain available at a special sale price for the set of seven previous issues.


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 14, 2012)

Any way to include a deal price for the full set that includes this years issue?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't have a one item link to encompass the back issues and the vol. 8; but it would be the same price as ordering the set and vol. 8. Just add both to the cart.


----------



## nstock (Nov 26, 2012)

Dear Chris,
I am still having the problems placing an Individual USA order in my shopping cart, but I noticed that I can add both the Institution and International copies to my shopping cart without receiving a message about Volume 8 being out of stock. Is anyone else having this problem? Please let me know how quickly I can place an Individual USA order for Volume 8.

Your Brother in Christ,
Nathan Stockwell


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 26, 2012)

I fixed the problem; I have no idea how stock limits got entered but there should be no problem now. (we should have journals to ship by mid December).


----------



## nstock (Nov 26, 2012)

I am able to add volume 8 to my cart and checkout, but once I enter my card information into PayPal the service says my card can't be used to make the payment. I checked with my card company and there is no reason why - from their POV - my card can't be used to make the payment. I don't have, or want, a PayPal account so I'm just having PayPal bill my card. I have used this card to previously pay of previous years of the journal.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't address any problems with Paypal I'm afraid, and that's the only way to charge a subscription. Just mail a check to The Confessional Presbyterian, P O Box 141084, Dallas, TX 75214.


----------



## nstock (Nov 29, 2012)

Dear Chris,
Thank you for your help. I sent out my check with a paper copy of the e-mail to show that I requested a copy in the mail yesterday (Nov. 28). I look forward working through this issue.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 29, 2012)

Planning on getting a copy.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2012)

I just purchased my copy. As always, it looks excellent!



nstock said:


> I am able to add volume 8 to my cart and checkout, but once I enter my card information into PayPal the service says my card can't be used to make the payment. I checked with my card company and there is no reason why - from their POV - my card can't be used to make the payment. I don't have, or want, a PayPal account so I'm just having PayPal bill my card. I have used this card to previously pay of previous years of the journal.



I had an error line as well about my credit card, but because I know the information was accurate, I just went ahead, and it accepted payment. It is probably a problem with PayPal's script.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 13, 2012)

The 2012 is in and shipping out to subscribers now. Thanks everyone who purchased the 2012. If you have not and would like to, or would like to buy all the back issues see the website store. We are also offering a 2 and 3 issue deal to USA folks; any 2 issues for $35 or any 3 for $45, postage paid. Contact me if interested.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 13, 2012)

I am looking forward to receiving my copy!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2012)

I can tell you, first hand, that the Views in Review is worth the cost of the subscription all by itself.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Dec 13, 2012)

Was just told my copy is in the mail.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a great collection, 
even the esteemed Mr. Sparkman!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks great - and I am so thrilled that there wasn't a major faux pas on the part of one of us members that needed addressing (that's what I figured the 'must read thread' was about).


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 13, 2012)

Tried to order but something went wrong. I will try mailing in an order via snail mail.


----------



## Nate (Dec 14, 2012)

Just purchased mine - I look forward to this every year!


----------



## nstock (Dec 15, 2012)

Dear Chris,
I have not received a confirmation of my order being shipped, but the bank shows that the check was cashed on 12/10/2012. When should I expect an order confirmation?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 15, 2012)

Order confirmed; and shipped.


----------



## nstock (Dec 15, 2012)

That's good to hear! Thanks. I am looking forward to reading the entire issue, eventually.


----------



## mvdm (Dec 19, 2012)

Received mine yesterday. Already read the Fesko/Venema pieces on the "republication thesis." A must read for all confessionally Reformed people who hold to the three uses of the law.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 19, 2012)

Very good; I'm hearing the mail outs are starting to get to their destinations, hopefully all safe and sound via the USPS. It is only via necessity (since it takes us so long to put an issue together) that I brave the P.O. this time of year.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2012)

Out yesterday with furnace repairs, but on coming back today, a generous, gratefully received box was waiting with copies for the PCA Historical Center.

Many thanks, Chris.

I'm looking forward to start some good reading this evening.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 19, 2012)

My copy came today!!! Thanks!


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 19, 2012)

mvdm said:


> Received mine yesterday. Already read the Fesko/Venema pieces on the "republication thesis." A must read for all confessionally Reformed people who hold to the three uses of the law.



Thanks, Mark. I thought in particular that the Fesko/Venema exchange was really excellent at getting the issues on the table and discussing them in a very pointed, and yet dignified way.


----------



## mvdm (Dec 20, 2012)

greenbaggins said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> > Received mine yesterday. Already read the Fesko/Venema pieces on the "republication thesis." A must read for all confessionally Reformed people who hold to the three uses of the law.
> ...



Agreed. The exchange from both was thorough, scholarly, and yet readable for the layman. And yes, I would note Venema's piece was probably the most "pointed" I've ever read coming from his pen. Likewise, the Garcia/Horton exchange on law/gospel" was thorough and well done and highlighted the significant differences of approach to the issue.

At some point if you are so inclined, I would be interested in hearing your summary take on Venema's critique.


----------



## dudley (Dec 21, 2012)

Chris, I ordered and paid for Vol. 8 and look forward to its arrival. I love the Presbyterian Journal. The first seven volumes have helped me become a knowledgeable Presbyterian. Thank you Chris for this series. I value them. I love the Reformed faith and the Presbyterian tradition, heritage and the Presbyterian church!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Dudley; I'll get it out asap, but the ho ho day will cause a ripple I suspect. Many thanks.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy to say mine came yesterday, but I didn't have time to unwrap it 'til this evening.

My wife says, " tell Chris,beautiful work!"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Vic; it's a lot of effort; and while the wrapper at end is my doing, it would be empty without all the contributions of substance.


----------



## Peccavi (Dec 26, 2012)

I have had two Kingdoms foisted upon me! My eyes! Nevertheless, it certainly looks worth reading. Thanks.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally ordered my replacements and volume 8 Chris. Thanks so much.


----------



## dudley (Dec 27, 2012)

*I highly recommend The Confessional Presbyterian to all.*

Chris, I just received Volume 8 of the Confessional Presbyterian today. I have volumes 1 through 7 which I purchased through you last year. The Confessional Presbyterian has helped me tremendously in understanding Presbyterian thought, doctrine and theology. I have becomes an astute Presbyterian from reading the articles in Volumes 1-7. I am starting to read “Archibald Alexander & the Founding of Princeton Theological Seminary” this evening. What I like about Archibald Alexander is his philosophy that although the whole word of God is the subject for preaching, the heart and center of the whole message of the Gospel and the scriptures as Reformed Protestants is the person and work of Christ. One of the reasons I am today a Presbyterian and became a Presbyterian after leaving Roman Catholicism in 2006 is that I found above all other Christian denominations that Presbyterianism and the Presbyterian style of preaching was a place where Christ’s love met you in word and heart. In the Presbyterian church, I believe Christ is the central figure of emphasis. It is one of the major reasons I decided to become a Presbyterian.
I highly recommend The Confessional Presbyterian to all. It is a wonderful resource and as I said has helped me grow in my understanding of what it means to be a Reformed Protestant and a Presbyterian today. Many of my cradle Presbyterian friends are astonished on how much I have absorbed and the extent of my Reformed faith which they believe is stronger than many other cradle Protestants. I thank you Chris and the Confessional Presbyterian Journal for that. 
God bless you in your work,
Dudley


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 28, 2012)

> I found above all other Christian denominations that Presbyterianism and the Presbyterian style of preaching was a place where Christ’s love met you in word and heart.



I have found this in other denominations also. I deeply admire many of the Reformed Baptists, United Reformed Church, Evangelical Free, etc.. God has used many different men of God to minister His word to me. I would caution elevating Presbyterianism too much.


----------

